# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] IMPORTRANGE Formula Parse Error

## bradfdlad

Trying to import data from a primary spreadsheet to a secondary one, using =IMPORTRANGE(https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...ring,01!A:D) (In cell A1 of secondary cell)

Cell A1 does not display data from 01!A:D, instead is displays #ERROR!

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Mark

----------


## bradfdlad

Solved! Thanks!

https://productforums.google.com/for...cs/hJUMKo40MVQ

----------

